# Mead Brothers T-Jet F/E Dragster



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Mead Brothers T-Jet R/E Dragster*

Has anyone here built one? I have an unbuilt kit and I think I have it figured out how it is supposed to go together. My only real question is how are the metal wing struts attached to the wing?

Thanks,
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Marty said:


> Has anyone here built one? I have an unbuilt kit and I think I have it figured out how it is supposed to go together. My only real question is how are the metal wing struts attached to the wing?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Can you post some pictures before you assemble it please?

Any way I can talk you into maybe letting someone cast it for copies???


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Can you post some pictures before you assemble it please?
> 
> *Any way I can talk you into maybe letting someone cast it for copies???*


I'd love to have one or two! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'll get pics up soon.

I understand how you guys feel, I thought about it myself. What is stopping me is I have friends that are resin casters and I have had conversations with them about this. They don't like being accused of copying someone else's work and they don't like it when they believe someone has copied their work.

If the Mead brother that made this gave his permission, I would do it.

Sorry,
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

here is what I have:










here is the bottom of the wing










I am assuming the parachute pack has to be drilled to accept the steel rods. I am guessing the wing is just glued to the tops of the steel rods.

I have been experimenting with different rear wheels/tires. The one pictured are NOS AJ's Indy Radicals. I have a few fronts I want to try.

Marty


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my dragsters from the Mead Bros. They used JL die cast to use a mold. Sometimes you can catch one of them on the board. So you might ask or send them an email about using their idea.
--FCB


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's my dragsters from the Mead Bros. They used JL die cast to use a mold. Sometimes you can catch one of them on the board. So you might ask or send them an email about using their idea.
> --FCB



fcb you said it all right there. Since they did most of their stuff from JL and HW's cars, they surely can't see any issue using the molds that weren't their own to begin with in the first place.

Now that the JL dragsters came up, I recall that I have the entire series from the 90's in storage and they are around and available so no big deal here. Any one of the casters here can get a JL dragster and have at it.

And if anyoone does, please don't forget me as I would like to get a few in my own collection.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are the ones that I built then made a video of them.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

So back to my original question. How is the rear wing attached to the metal struts?

Thanks,
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Here are the ones that I built then made a video of them.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Top Fuel HO Slot Car Drag Race, Big Daddy vs Bounty Hunter‬‏



Dude, that may be the best HO video I seen. Great stuff bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice pics & great video! :thumbsup:
Marty, your 2nd pic showing the wing w/2 small ribs is labeled to be the bottom. The pic from FCB shows the ribs to be the top and the tubing is fastened to the underside. Possibly the chassis can be drilled for the 4 mounting points of the tubing & fastened w/adhesive.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Do i have my wings upside down?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

fordcowboy said:


> Do i have my wings upside down?


I'm pretty sure yours are correct. How did you attach them?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

super glue lendell


----------

